# Gonal F & timings



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

Hiya

I'm trying to find out if my Gonal F jabs HAVE to be done at the same time everyday?  Am going out tomorrow afternoon/evening but usually do my jab around 7pm, don't ant to try and cart the pen around while keeping it cool, can I do my injection a few hours earlier?

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

They should be done within the hour of the normal time.

I always took my pen out with me and did my jabs whilst out. I used to have my wipes, spare needles and pen, plus vial of buserelin and syringe in a pencil tin that fitted in my handbag.

Once in use the pen can be stored at room temperature for 28 days.


----------



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

Fab - thank you!!!

x


----------

